# Sharp pain inside Vagina last week of pregnancy?



## amandamcgrady

I am due this week and I have been having sharp pains shooting inside my vagina. I know that sounds weird but it stops me in my tracks and I gasp cause its so sudden...

Its not contractions, this is my 4th child and I dont remember this little strange thing happening.

What could this be?


----------



## herwitsend

Cervix stretching/ ripening!







good news!


----------



## La Sombra

If I remember rightly, this happened to me for like the last two or so months of my pregnancy. I'd be walking and all of a sudden I'd feel a sharp pain in my vagina that would, yes, stop me in my tracks. I always wondered what it was from but no one seemed alarmed by it, and my midwife noted that all sorts of peculiar sensations can occur in the body of a pregnant woman, and my pregnancy and birth were all great, so whatever it is...I guess it's normal! No fun, though!


----------



## newmommy27

Our midwife, upon me describing this pain, said "oh yeah...we call it lighting"...

I had a good laugh b/c that is exactly what it feels like...

apparently it is the cervix dilating and is very normal


----------



## amandamcgrady

Thanks for the input ladies, I never would have guessed thats what it was because it felt farther down than that AND i've never felt it before with the other pregnancies. But This has to be it. And yes its a good sign lol.

Thanks!!


----------



## HoneyTree

Bless you, Amanda, for posting about this--I had a mini freak-out with my midwife yesterday because I had no idea what it was and she wasn't sure, either! A ripening cervix I can take, though--I'm due on Sunday!!


----------



## amandamcgrady

I am due within the week as well......

Update: Went to my Midwife today and After this thread I wanted to know if I was dialating and I was 2 cm and 50% effaced. Cervix was still pointing to the back though.

I know this *means* nothing as far as labor but explains the pains if I am JUST starting to dilate and JUST starting to feel these pains.

Thanks for the info ladies!


----------



## Amandala

Hey, is it a bad thing if I get something like that and I'm only at 36 weeks?

I too will be walking around, and this almost always happens when I'll feel the kid move in there and it just seems like something he hits when he moves sets off this sharp, shooting pain right up in the hoohah! It sometimes radiates out down my thighs and I'll feel like I'm going to lose my legs out from under me for a second. I have to stop and lean on something and move one leg at a time around a little, while apparently making a face that, on a pregnant lady, makes people think they should be worried.

It doesn't wrap around to the back or anything like I've heard some other kinds of pains do. Just shoots out from the hoohah into the upper thighs. Is this the sort of thing that shouldn't be happening until you're to term?


----------



## 2sweetboysmom

I have had 3 to term (39+weeks) babys, I start getting those zingers at 32 or so weeks each time. I would say you are just fine at 36 weeks to be starting to feel those ripening sensations.


----------



## mwherbs

I have had some pains like this - now I would say thought that mine most likely orginate from my pelvic structure-- because it was softening and spreading then the nerves let me know.
I have also seen in some women varicose veins or just a bit of vaginal venious congestion.
you could try some saint john's wort oil topically and see if it helps some, it works for me--


----------



## devon

I wouldn't worry at 36 weeks. Like OPP, I had those for a long time from about 34 weeks with both pregnancies. Yes, I was dilated for a long time (to a 3 even) but my kiddos didn't come until 39w and 40w3d.

Early dilation (without other signs) doesn't mean anything (other than less to dilate at labor)!


----------

